# Texas Exotics



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My dad and a buddy hit Texas again this year for some exotics. Scimitar Oryx and Black Buck were the targets. They had a blast and the meat was superb.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

What part of Texas were you hunting? Beautiful animals.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

fieldgeneral said:


> What part of Texas were you hunting? Beautiful animals.


South of San Angelo and/or Mertzon TX. I can get you the guys info if you want. He does a working man's ( blue collar) hunt.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be awesome but I'm going to have to wait to do something like that until my children get a little older. If you could PM me the info that would be great!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

fieldgeneral said:


> Would be awesome but I'm going to have to wait to do something like that until my children get a little older. If you could PM me the info that would be great!


http://www.hcadventures.com/index.asp
Roger Dillard......Hill Country Adventures

This is the third hunt/year my dad has hunted with Roger. They have become friends and dad is very happy with the hunts Roger offers. My buddy Chuck went with dad this year and he had a blast. Was very happy with Roger's hunt.


----------

